# Forum replies; is it possible to...



## abo (29 Jul 2011)

...only get an email the first time someone posts in a topic you are subscribed to, rather than every time someone does? Then resets each time you visit the forum?

My inbox is getting overwhelmed lol


----------



## Shaun (29 Jul 2011)

If you're using the Watched Topics feature you can have the notification email sent as a daily or weekly digest instead if you prefer:

Signed in as abo > My Settings > Notification Options: ... then change the drop-down to daily/weekly (but don't forget to scroll to the bottom and click _Save Changes_).

Otherwise, no, the only option would be to change it to an inline notification that pops up on the site itself (although I understand that's not very useful as a "ping" that someone has responded!!) 

Cheers,
Shuan


----------



## abo (29 Jul 2011)

Cheers Shaun, I might stick it on daily notification when I go on holiday or something


----------

